

Ask HN: Simple setup for a new Windows machine - onehp

I'm in the process of setting up and new windows box and about to reach that stage where I end up trawling websites for the installers of all my favourite development tools. This is something I really don't want to do.<p>Does anyone know of a way of automating this process? I'm thinking along the lines of something like puppet for Windows.<p>I have found http://chocolatey.org/ that provides an apt-get like function for Windows but there are some key 'packages' not there, Chrome and Java to name just two.<p>Does anyone have any ideas on this one?
======
sachleen
I use <http://ninite.com/>. Maybe a combination of the two might work for you?

